# Hobbies



## angusstuart

I need a new hobby to keep my idle hands busy! Does anyone here take part in any hobbies that don't really cost much money?


----------



## Jack

Some hobbies I enjoy are gardening, jam making, bowls, scrap-booking old photographs and card making.


----------



## Bill.K

I enjoy photograph, playing piano, and I try to go to the community center to see anything they put on. I don't have access to a garden any more which makes me sad as when I was young I would have my children, my wife and myself work in the garden just for some fresh produce for ourselves, it was great.


----------



## AlbertC

I do quite a bit of woodworking with a lifelong friend at his shop. We alternate: we'll work on a project that he in intrested in, for his house, etc, and then we'll work on a project for me. 

I've also recently really started to dig up my old interest in photography. 

I'd be thrilled to come accross some other people in this forum who are doing woodworking or photography?


----------



## Zimmerframe

Sewing, knitting, pen spinning (lol), computer games all challenge your dexterity and can be done fairly cheaply.


----------



## clive

I would like to give some thoughts on Golf. most people would say its too expensive but it can be cheap if you look around. Equipment, you can get a good used set of clubs for less than $50 and they will last years. You can find a Golf club membership for less than $300 a month for a couple that will allow to to play everyday that works out to $10 a day for your entertainment typically a round will last 4 hours so I feel its great value for money.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I have several hobbies, and I enjoy all of them about the same, but some are more for summer, and some better for winter, when I am inside more.
When I can be outside , I love to garden and do yardwork. Weed eating is actually one of my favorite things, but I use a Featherlite weed eater so I can handle it, and don't do a lot of it at one time anymore.  I love taking pictures of  the flowers when they are blooming, as well.

I have an old Microsoft Digital Image program on my  computer, and I use that to edit the pictures after I take them.  I also enjoy taking picture of the dogs, and when we had puppies,  took lots of puppy pictures.

In the winter time, I really like to knit and crochet. I like smaller projects, such as socks, and winter hats. Something I have also come to really enjoy crocheting, is those little rugs made with a strand of yarn, and the plastic grocery bags (cut into strips). They are so soft, and easy to care for, and last forever.


----------



## rkunsaw

Hiking is a very cheap hobby. I am making trails throughout our property.

I do a lot of gardening too. We grow most of the fruits and vegetables we eat.

I also build things.The dam, the out house, the water slide, and several other projects. I don't have the equipment to use that I had during my working years but I manage.

I like to cook and try ( or invent ) new recipes.


----------



## SifuPhil

They don't allow hobbies in my cell - something about security violations. I used to enjoy feeding George - he was the water rat that used to sneak into the cell - but since they brought in the exterminator that hobby has been closed to me.

I tried to make a radio from one of George's whiskers but they found it and impounded it. The same with my collection of match-heads. 

The other day I "found" a spoon in the cafeteria. My new hobby is archeology.


----------



## Anne

Phil, you are definitely one of a kind...what an imagination!! 

I used to crochet, but guess I lost the know-how after so many years of not doing it.  I like taking pictures of whatever suits my fancy at the time...love to sketch, and have recently been working more on that again.   Like you, Ozarkgal, I always wanted to paint, but never did get into it....maybe someday....

Used to play piano a bit, also harmonica, but haven't done either of those in years, either.    Still gardening, which I love, and will do as long as I can.


----------



## SifuPhil

Anne said:


> Phil, you are definitely one of a kind...what an imagination!!  ...



I thank you for the compliment, but I'm afraid it isn't _totally_ my imagination ...


----------



## R. Zimm

Jethro Tull - "Aqualung"

Oh, wait, maybe Phil already does that. (or that's what got him into jail).


----------



## SifuPhil

R. Zimm said:


> Jethro Tull - "Aqualung"
> 
> Oh, wait, maybe Phil already does that. (or that's what got him into jail).


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Anne

TWHRider said:


> Phil, you are so delusional - lollollol.  I was going to say you suffer "delusions of grandeur" but putting yourself behind bars falls short of grandeurnthego:
> 
> 
> Anne, my dad played harmonica and I regret not learning.  My favorite song for him to play was "Peg O' My Heart"by the Harmonicats - remember them?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BIuX7IsdE8
> 
> Far as hobbies, I've played softball, got into macrame, did a lot of sewing until it got too much for my eyes, spent a lot of $$$ shooting target with pistols and compound bows, won a trophy or two from drag racing back in the day when I had to race Powder Puff, but thru it all my horses have always been with me.
> 
> From the time I was 12, I have never not had my own horse.  As these last four go on to meet their ancestors, there will be no replacements.  They are 18, 19, 25-1/2 & 27.  It's safe to say my only hobby is spending several hours a day with them.  I don't have, nor do I want, time for anything else - lol



Ahh, TWHRider, I sure do remember that song.   My Dad played fiddle and harmonica, and he played that along with Red River Valley a lot.....that is how I got interested in music, and later on, I sang and played harmonica, but not nearly as well as he did.    I did the macrame also, remember back when it was such a big fad - 70's, I think. 

It is nice that you have the horses; they become like part of the family like many of our pets.   I've mostly had cats, and since I had to give up the last one, I haven't much of a desire for another pet, really.   It's just too hard when you lose them for whatever reason.  I don't know what happened to her, but she'll always be my special one.

ETA:   Beautiful picture, That Guy!!!


----------



## SifuPhil

TWHRider said:


> Phil, you are so delusional - lollollol.  I was going to say you suffer "delusions of grandeur" but putting yourself behind bars falls short of grandeurnthego:



*shrug* I yam what I yam! 




> Anne, my dad played harmonica and I regret not learning.  My favorite song for him to play was "Peg O' My Heart"by the Harmonicats - remember them?



For some odd reason, I remember a TV commercial with Johnny Puleo popping out from a mail box and playing a quick riff on the harmonica.

My Dad was a great harmonica player, and I regret not learning as well. It SEEMS easy but it's actually pretty hard to make it sound good. I suppose it's the same for most instruments ...


----------



## R. Zimm

I played a bit of harmonica but stopped when I grew a mustache. The hairs kept getting caught in the thing and getting yanked out!

I anyone wants to try a easy instruments I can recommend the Irish whistle and the ukulele.


----------



## Anne

R. Zimm said:


> I played a bit of harmonica but stopped when I grew a mustache. The hairs kept getting caught in the thing and getting yanked out!
> 
> I anyone wants to try a easy instruments I can recommend the Irish whistle and the ukulele.



OUCH!!   Never thought of that, but then, haven't had a mustache, either...    Will have to check out an Irish whistle; not familiar with that one.  The ukulele sounds interesting tho....also thinking of a lap harp.


----------



## Michael.

Be careful where you dig that escape tunnel...
.




.
On the other hand you might have good people looking after you in the Clink.

.






*HOBBIES*

Over at this side we have Adult Education Centres 
and they frequently have evening classes on a variety of subjects.

*You might get some useful ideas if you log on to this site*

http://www.u3a.org.uk/


.





.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

View attachment 699


Ozarkgal said:


> I would love to learn to crochet.  my mother used to do it and tried to teach me , but it didn't take.  I didn't appreciate the artistry that went into it  then, and too hard to sit still long enough when you're young.  I love the fine crochet work and am a sucker for some of those beautiful table doilies I find while junking antique stores.
> 
> Happyflowerlady, your rugs sound very interesting and durable enough to be pet friendly.




The plastic bag rugs  are just perfect for pets ! And they are great in the bathroom, or next to the bed, anywhere you just want a little rug. The dogs love sleeping on them, and they wash easily..... And best of all, they are almost FREE !  I save the bags, cut them into loops, make the loops into balls, and then crochet along with a piece of yarn to add color, and softness. I just do a basic crochet, and it is a lot easier than trying to make a doily, or any of the fancy crocheting, that you need the teeny-tiny hook (and a magnifying glass) to he able to do. 

Look on YouTube, and you can find a crochet tutorial, and easily learn to make a chain, and then do a single crochet back and forth, and then you are on the way to making your own little rugs, and recycling plastic bags.


----------



## That Guy

I remember you mentioning the plastic bag rugs when you joined, HFL and now see they are really something.  Did I mention they've outlawed plastic bags here?  Great.  Just great.

As for the harmonica . . . I play blues.  During my Vietnam days, used to play with a guy who was great on guitar and we entertained whoever cared to listen.


----------



## TICA

I'm like TWHRider, horses keep me busy enough.  Then there are the dogs and cats and keeping up with the house/yard repairs.  I'm just starting to try gardening, so far I'm not very successful but I'll keep at it.  I do a bit of wood working and a really cheap way to get started is to try carving.  Get yourself a set of chisels and go to it.   Start with cheap ones to see if it is something you like and if it is, have your family get you good ones for Christmas, birthdays etc. If you get good enough, give your finished product back as their gift.  Another cheap thing is making lawn furniture from small tree limbs.  Hand saw, nails and a hammer. Lots on Youtube to show you how!


----------



## That Guy

TICA, I've seen furniture made from tree limbs in fancy-shmancy catalogues that go for a pretty fancy-shmancy price.  Get in on that and you'll be swimmin' in dough...


----------



## Happyflowerlady

"OUCH!! Never thought of that, but then, haven't had a mustache, either...  Will have to check out an Irish whistle; not familiar with that one. The ukulele sounds interesting tho....also thinking of a lap harp."

Anne, I am not sure what you mean by a lap harp, but I am thinking it would be the same or similar to an Autoharp , correct ? 
I used to have a Suzuki Omnichord, and I dearly loved playing it. It is like a cross between a keyboard and an Autoharp, and has its own rythyms and backgrounds. Now, they have a new version out that is called the Q-chord. They are SO easy to learn to play, and great for about any kind of music. Check out the videos and demos of what they can do.


----------



## janfromflorida

I loved to garden before I got gimpy from a torn tendon.  Used to sell on Ebay.  Didn't get rid of all the stuff so now it is just in my way. So is everything else.  I have plans to get organized.  And I sit around with my laptop on my lap visiting online forums.  Other than that much of my time is catering to my two bossy cats!


----------



## janfromflorida

Happyflowerlady;12


816 said:
			
		

> View attachment 699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I tried to teach myself to crochet years ago.  I was going to make a cover for a round hassock.  I tried three times and it kept popping up in the center.  Finally put a tassel on it and gave it to my daughter for a hat!


----------



## Anne

Anne said:
			
		

> Umm...not sure, Happyflowerlady..I think they are similar, tho the lap harp may be smaller and easier to play??     The Q-chord sounds awesome; I'll hae to check that out before I spend any money....
> 
> 
> Jan, that's funny about the hat.  I had trouble with doilies, etc. being too tight in the middle, guess that just takes practice.


----------



## R. Zimm

I taught Adult Ed classes for a couple of years in the evenings. I taught guitar (beginner and intermediate) and computer (HTML and Word/Excel). The School system paid pretty well so it might be a post retirement job to think about.


----------



## GDAD

I fix up old photos, on my Computer.


----------



## SeaBreeze

GDAD said:


> View attachment 1179View attachment 1180  I fix up old photos, on my Computer.



Great hobby Gdad!  Restoring older photos must be so rewarding, amazing difference! :thumbsup:


----------



## Anne

Wow - good job, Gdad!!!  What program do you use for this work??   I have a few old photos I'd like to restore if possible; one is a tintype.


----------



## GDAD

SeaBreeze said:


> Great hobby Gdad!  Restoring older photos must be so rewarding, amazing difference! :thumbsup:




Thank you, just a bit of time, patience, & a steady hand.


----------



## GDAD

Anne said:


> Wow - good job, Gdad!!!  What program do you use for this work??   I have a few old photos I'd like to restore if possible; one is a tintype.



 Thank you Anne. the programme I use is free & is "Photo Pos Pro"  

http://www.image-editor.net/index.asp?RefName=PhotoPos_Pro&SoftVer=1.8.9


----------



## GDAD

Just a hint: For anyone thinking of trying to repair photos.* Make a copy of the photo first; only work on copy: if you ruin it copy another:*


----------



## GDAD

J.  I remember your paintings you should do some Australian ones & post them on here..


----------



## GDAD

Not at the moment, unfortunatly the USA just lost an elite team 19 of  fire fighters. .. So devistating.


----------



## Jillaroo

What about the Grass tree one that's lovely


----------



## Warrigal

Better call that a grass tree, Jillaroo.
You're not in Oz now.


----------



## Jillaroo

Warrigal said:


> Better call that a grass tree, Jillaroo.
> You're not in Oz now.



Oops i mean Grass tree


----------



## Rainee

All fun and I love your hobbies here.. things you do to keep busy.. I make card for special occasions also do genealogy and I just love that ..
I did one this week for a friend and lo and behold it goes back to late 1300s in England wow what a find and parish records as well to support it.. 
also I love reading I read all kinds of stories, mostly biogaphies .. love to see your paintings as well di wundrin.. .. also gdad has done a couple of 
my older photos and he is an expert at it.. one I never thought I`d see it without scratches or torn bits and its all restored nearly to original.. he is  a
clever fellow..


----------



## Jillaroo

_My brother is right into it as well and last i heard he was back to the 13oo's as well, i can't believe all the info he has on our family _


----------



## Diwundrin

Found a few of my paintings pics.  First one is of Grass Trees.  (bad photo, not quite as washy looking as that.)










This is a stylized Central Oz experimental effort.







Here's another one of Grass Trees in a burn-off.






This was a practice one with those new thick acrylics, it does look like oils, sorry about the composition, not one of my better attempts.
(not the best photography either.:biggrin-new: )


----------



## That Guy

Nice, Diwundrin.  Very nice.


----------



## GDAD

Help me DI!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Jillaroo

_ You're a Bad boy Gdad:lofl::lofl:_


----------



## SifuPhil

Beautiful paintings Di! 

I can't draw a crooked line without making it straight. I tried following the TV artist Bob Ross and his _Joy of Painting_ TV series back in the mid-'80's but I just ended up with Martian landscapes.

I guess a guy can't be ravishingly handsome with a genius-level IQ and STILL be able to paint ... ride:


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> Beautiful paintings Di!
> 
> I can't draw a crooked line without making it straight. I tried following the TV artist Bob Ross and his _Joy of Painting_ TV series back in the mid-'80's but I just ended up with Martian landscapes.
> 
> I guess a guy can't be ravishingly handsome with a genius-level IQ and STILL be able to paint ... ride:



Bob Ross!  HA HA HA!  "Let's get crazy."


----------



## TICA

That Guy said:


> Bob Ross!  HA HA HA!  "Let's get crazy."



I remember him.   His voice was so mellow I'd nod off while watching him!:lofl:


----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> I remember him.   His voice was so mellow I'd nod off while watching him!:lofl:



He's been accused of stealing the technique from William Alexander.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

*Plarn rug update*

View attachment 2020It has been pouring rain here for most of this week, and my little garden has gotten completely out of hand. I think I will have to weedeater the whole thing, and hit it with the tiller again, and try for a fall crop of greens and maybe beets and carrots this time. First the heat got to me, and now the rain.

But my time has not been totally lost. Even if I didn't get outside much lately, I have been crocheting another plastic bag yarn (plarn) throw rug, this time a pretty pink one. 
Yesterday, I went to Belle Foods and bought groceries, so now I have another batch of bags to cut up for my next project rug. 
Chipper loves these little rugs, and he is usually lying on top of the rug (in my lap) while I am working on crocheting them.


----------



## Rainee

Gee never thought about that Di  no wonder the bags all went to powder..


----------



## SifuPhil

This poor cat in Singapore was trapped in a plastic bag with the handles wrapped tightly around his neck. Luckily *he was found and released* by a member of STOMP (Straits Times Online Mobile Print), a citizen-newspaper ...




... that wouldn't happen with a paper bag ... you'd just have a few less trees.


----------



## That Guy

Diwundrin said:


> Question: have you been afflicted with bio-degradable plastic bags over yet?



We've been enjoying the total bag ban for awhile now.  Gotta bring your own.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

View attachment 2031Di, I had NO idea that they made biodegradable plastic bags now ! I looked online to see if I could tell what stores used those, but didn't really find much except that they are making and selling them to stores, so I will ask my store next time I go for groceries. It is just a little country store, so I doubt they will be using anything but the cheapest ones . So far, these have lasted wonderfully well, but I certainly wouldn't want them to start coming apart, and I would find a pile of yarn, and a crumble of plastic.

Sifu, I am glad that someone found that poor kitty and rescued her . It is hard to comprehend how we, as humans, can be so cold hearted as to deliberately do something like that to a harmless creature like this cat. 

My little Queensland Heeler mix , Tootsie, took over this new rug, as soon as it was put on the floor, and she barely moves off of it, except for meals, and bathroom excursions . Of course, Chipper has his cushion on my lap so he is not suffering any either.


----------



## SifuPhil

Happyflowerlady said:


> Sifu, I am glad that someone found that poor kitty and rescued her . It is hard to comprehend how we, as humans, can be so cold hearted as to deliberately do something like that to a harmless creature like this cat.



I'm not sure that anyone actually _did_ this to the cat; cats, like most other animals, are curious by nature and will investigate anything out of the ordinary that shows up in their environment. There have been countless stories of animals getting entangled in the handles of plastic bags, many ultimately choking to death but a few - such as this fella - being rescued just by happy coincidence.

It would be SUCH a simple solution to this problem: *don't throw your plastic bags away*. Make a rug like the talented members here do, use them for household storage, use them for insulating your outhouse, heck, just collect them until there are enough to bring them to the recycling center.

I do a lot of business at the local convenience store, and rather than have them give me yet another plastic bag every time I shop there I bring an old one from home. SO easy to do, yet I wonder how many other people do it? At least when I die I'll have the assurance that I didn't contribute to any needless animal deaths nor the increasing pollution of Mother Earth.



> My little Queensland Heeler mix , Tootsie, took over this new rug, as soon as it was put on the floor, and she barely moves off of it, except for meals, and bathroom excursions . Of course, Chipper has his cushion on my lap so he is not suffering any either.



Awwwww! What a cutie!


----------



## Happyflowerlady

The article posted with the picture said that they thought someone from a nearby restaurant had deliberately put the cat in that bag and left it to die.
  I agree with you that a cat could certainly do that easily itself. Maybe there was a mouse inside sniffing around, and the cat was trying to catch it. 
Maybe he wanted to be a Cat Burglar, and just hasn't got his disguise down right, yet ? 

 In any case, if the bag hadn't been left out, the cat would not have been in it. I have seen pictures of animals and birds caught in the plastic wrappers that go around drink cans, and that is terrible as well. People need to be more responsible for themselves, and pick up their trash.
When I lived in Huntsville , I used to take my extra plastic bags to the Seventh Day Adventist Food Bank, and they always needed extra bags, so that is a good way to help out while recycling the bags.
Also, thrift stores, like Salvation Army,  will often used the bags if you take them there, so there are truly a lot of worthwhile ways to use the bags.

Cat Burglar disguise perfected using a paper bag instead...


----------



## SifuPhil

Happyflowerlady said:


> The article posted with the picture said that they thought someone from a nearby restaurant had deliberately put the cat in that bag and left it to die.



DOH! Silly me - and I'M the one that referenced that article. Sheesh! Thanks for the correction - now my opinion of humanity has gone down yet another notch - I didn't think that was possible. 



> Cat Burglar disguise perfected using a paper bag instead...



LOL! I HAVE to make one of those for SnagglePuss!


----------



## That Guy

Happyflowerlady said:


> Cat Burglar disguise perfected using a paper bag instead...



Reminds me of the Unknown Comic.


----------



## nan

I like making cold porcelain flower brooches and greeting cards,also gardening and bush walking.


----------



## SeaBreeze

nan said:


> I like making cold porcelain flower brooches and greeting cards,also gardening and bush walking.



Sounds nice Nan, I imagine your flower brooches are quite pretty, would love to see them. :rose:


----------



## That Guy

nan said:


> I like making cold porcelain flower brooches and greeting cards,also gardening and bush walking.



You're among a lot of gardeners with varying degrees of success here, nan.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

nan said:


> I like making cold porcelain flower brooches and greeting cards,also gardening and bush walking.



Making brooches sounds like an interesting hobby. I am not sure what it means, making cold porcelain brooches. Do you paint on the porcelain , or etch it, or something else altogether ?  Can you post more information, and a picture of some of them so we can see what they look like ?


----------



## nan

Happyflowerlady the recipe for cold porcelain is      2 cups cornflour  2 cups PVA  wood working glue  2 desertspoons baby oil and a table spoon of lemon juice, put all in saucepan and stir togeather until it forms into a clump and comes away from the sides of the pan, I cook it in a cheap saucepan as it can be sticky,knead it as soon as you can handle it ,you can make it in to small lots ,and either add liquid  or  powdered food colouring  just add cornflour if it is too sticky untill you get the texture you like for molding,I mold the flowers with my hands,but i believe you can get  molds on e 
bay for working with cold porcelain I also just make small lots of different colours and put them in cliplock sandwich bags, do not keep in the fridge.
I will have to have a look to see if I have saved some photos.


----------



## Anne

Nan, I'd love to see some photos of your work, too!!!   That sounds like a fun hobby!!


----------



## RiverUp

Happyflowerlady said:


> "OUCH!! Never thought of that, but then, haven't had a mustache, either...  Will have to check out an Irish whistle; not familiar with that one. The ukulele sounds interesting tho....also thinking of a lap harp."
> 
> Anne, I am not sure what you mean by a lap harp, but I am thinking it would be the same or similar to an Autoharp , correct ?
> I used to have a Suzuki Omnichord, and I dearly loved playing it. It is like a cross between a keyboard and an Autoharp, and has its own rythyms and backgrounds. Now, they have a new version out that is called the Q-chord. They are SO easy to learn to play, and great for about any kind of music. Check out the videos and demos of what they can do.



Q-Chord:  Those Q-chords are incredible fun!  Very easy to play and really, just a blast!  I have two so if one needs repair (so far no repairs,) I won't have to wait until it gets back to me; I can keep playing.  If you want an easy instrument to play that will satisfy the musician inside of you, this is it!  Oh and by the way, for those who have physical limitations, this is really easy to play.


----------



## Manatee

I built a ship in a bottle once.  You have to drink the booze first.  Now at my age the Doctor will spank me if I drink any booze.  

I have to figure out something else.


----------



## Rich29

I have a small N scale model railroad that keeps me busy and is not that expensive if
you are are careful.


----------



## RiverUp

By the way!  A hobby to think about if you feel attracted to this, is that you can take your Q-Chord instrument (it will run on batteries or plugged in) and go to places where elderly folks (like us!!) live, and lead them in song.  You can also make song books for them on your computer if you are computer savvy, or look for books you can purchase.  I made song books as cheaply as I could using my computer (make the print really big for them) and used inexpensive folders and plastic inserts to keep the pages from getting torn.  For Alzheimer's patients, you can do a "singing Bible study," and do it all in song, commenting on each song before you begin.  Or...  You can just use old, or well-known, non-spiritual songs they will recognize.  I was surprised how well-received this was with these folks.  I think the Alz. folks are harder to find activities for, (meaning, people coming in from outside,) but I surely could be wrong about that.


----------



## Smiling Jane

Manatee said:


> I built a ship in a bottle once.  You have to drink the booze first.  Now at my age the Doctor will spank me if I drink any booze.



Do you have to pay extra for that?


----------



## Vinny

Unfortunately all of my hobbies cost a lot of money, but you can there are hobbies like stamp collection, painting, and things of that nature. Just Google hobbies until you find one you like. All of my hobbies cost thousands of dollars so I will not mention them. I have had lots of hobbies and most of them I get bored with after 2-3 years. I tend to enjoy the learning part more than the doing part.


----------



## Keesha

Smiling Jane said:


> Do you have to pay extra for that?



:laugh:


----------



## twinkles

SifuPhil said:


> They don't allow hobbies in my cell - something about security violations. I used to enjoy feeding George - he was the water rat that used to sneak into the cell - but since they brought in the exterminator that hobby has been closed to me.
> 
> I tried to make a radio from one of George's whiskers but they found it and impounded it. The same with my collection of match-heads.
> 
> The other day I "found" a spoon in the cafeteria. My new hobby is archeology.


try to find a roach i heard you can train them to walk up the wall


----------



## twinkles

i like crocheting-making aftgans--i have a  circular knitting machine that i make scarves and hats  for the  homeless i also crochet  shoulder warmers for  the nursing homes--i use to do needle point on plastic but i havent done it for awhile


----------



## Packerjohn

Don't travel cause that costs a lot of money.  LOL  I have several cheap hobbies that keep me going.  1. Reading.  Join the local library for free books, music & very cheap DVD to rent.  2.  Go for a walk, it will do your body & mind a lot of good.  3. Visit people & talk to them.  Keeps dementia away.  4.  Learn to play a guitar.  Don't spend $3,000 on a Gibson guitar.  Get a cheapo & start learning the basic chords.  It's a great hobby of mine & I love to sing out loud.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I never thought of it as a hobby but a photographer pointed out to me that it is. I like taking pictures, mostly of nature scenes. I also play games on my phone Mahjong, Words With Friends, and Cody Crosswords. The latter two I play daily.  I work in my adult coloring books and use the free ColorMe app on my phone when we're away. Although I ordered my coloring books from Amazon, I'm told Dollar Tree has nice ones and everything there is $1. I used to do charcoal drawings but haven't done that in quite some time.


----------



## fitnesswithcindy

Group fitness at the local YMCA or community center! I have met so many wonderful people this way. They have all different levels from nice and easy, low impact to higher intensity. Great for your body and a fun hobby.


----------



## dkay

I've started journaling as a hobby. I've been writing cute stories about each of the grandkids, my daughter and her many hair styles, holiday disasters, how I was such a nerd in high school. I'm hoping to make copies for each of the grandkids and my nephews. I guess I started when my mom passed away and I brought home boxes of old photographs but had no stories to go with them: such as how they survived during the dust bowl etc.  I wish I knew more about my grandparents, great grandparents, etc. But can't ask them now because they aren't here. 

Anyway, its a very inexpensive hobby and so far has been getting positive reviews from the family. You could include stories about where you were when 9/11 happened, where you were when we put a man on the moon etc. Some historical, some fun, some nostalgic. So if interested in writing at all, I highly suggest this hobby.  The writing just needs to come from the heart. Write for fun with no need to make it look like a college term paper.


----------



## fitnesswithcindy

dkay said:


> I've started journaling as a hobby. I've been writing cute stories about each of the grandkids, my daughter and her many hair styles, holiday disasters, how I was such a nerd in high school. I'm hoping to make copies for each of the grandkids and my nephews. I guess I started when my mom passed away and I brought home boxes of old photographs but had no stories to go with them: such as how they survived during the dust bowl etc.  I wish I knew more about my grandparents, great grandparents, etc. But can't ask them now because they aren't here.
> 
> Anyway, its a very inexpensive hobby and so far has been getting positive reviews from the family. You could include stories about where you were when 9/11 happened, where you were when we put a man on the moon etc. Some historical, some fun, some nostalgic. So if interested in writing at all, I highly suggest this hobby.  The writing just needs to come from the heart. Write for fun with no need to make it look like a college term paper.



What a special gift that will be for them! You could even turn it into a blog if you are technically inclined


----------

